# What color for Dusty!!



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ugh! So I am completely dumb founded by what color I want to show Dusty in...He is a solid dunalino...
Turquoise..
Or Purple..

I have all the tack/outfits to be able to do either, I'm just stuck on which one I would like better!!! So, more than likely just for fun, I'll post some pictures and let you decide...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Blues, greens, pastel cool colors maybe? No reds and oranges warm colors...


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm kinda leaning towards the turquoise, but then I found a picture of a palomino decked out in purple and I was like AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! It's a freaking tie! lol


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Purple o.o Definitely :lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Torquoise would be pretty.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Your lucky, yours falls into that "blonde" (buckskin, grulla, palomino, etc.)category, they look great in any color! My buckskin is approximately that shade (at times, lol). I've shown in red, green, brown, black with shiny's looks awesome You've got an open slate


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I vote turquoise.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Turquoise for sure!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think a really bright purple would look nice on him. But you can't go wrong with either color so I'd change it up every show.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Purple for sure!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Just make a poll for everyone to vote 

I would switch between purple and turquoise from one show to the next. And if you were really unsure (and feeling adventurous), bring both to the show and switch between classes


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

lilac would be gorgeous


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

try picturing royal blue on him.purple just tells me that he will look like an un-ripe plumb.lol


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a friend who has a horse that is a shade darker then your gelding and he looks stunning in turquoise. She also has a purple tack set she shows him in sometimes too but I think the turquoise looks better.  Your horse is gorgeous either way though!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I've had royal blue on him before...it just didn't do a whole lot for him lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

sorry i thought it would go with his light color.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, a lot of palominos look good in it, but I dunno..he pulled it off when he had really dark points as a weanling, but now it just looks plain. Or maybe I am mean and like to dress up geldings in girly colors hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Purple looks EXCELLENT on any horse of that shade. I vote purple =)


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

Light purple...or dark purple...heck, torquoise is good too...oh gosh, if he was a girl i'd say hott pink


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a question. The color choices you pick are suppose to compliment your horse or get the judges attention? Why no warm colors?


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

A color that pops and compliments my horse will help get the judges attention.

I never pick warm colors on palominos...It's kind of an "opposites attract" thing. 
Warm colors just over do the..warm..ness.. How to I explain it...

Picking red on a non red base horse always looks great. Say, a dapple grey. Looks AMAZING.
Put red on a red base (or redish tone in general like a bay) horse. It all drowns out. Let's say, overheats with too much red.
However, put a cool color on a red base horse, and it pops and compliments all the tones in the horse.

Turquoise and Purple are also the two colors I already have tack and outfits for, so it's less of a hassle and no extra money going out the door.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Interesting


----------

